# DA Fees Survey



## RedDevilDad (Apr 27, 2019)

interesting. 
Survey of DA clubs fees. 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdzzFg1ow38WHJeEzk8c3A8N9Jk1yfpFh4UjKyG7n55qap7vA/viewform
If any of you frequent other forums, share it. Someone sent it to me and I’d be curious to see it get a lot of replies.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> interesting.
> Survey of DA clubs fees.
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdzzFg1ow38WHJeEzk8c3A8N9Jk1yfpFh4UjKyG7n55qap7vA/viewform
> If any of you frequent other forums, share it. Someone sent it to me and I’d be curious to see it get a lot of replies.


Did I miss the link to the results?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Did I miss the link to the results?


I didn’t finish it and assumed you could get the results at the end. My bad. Someone sent me this link for results:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vQof3AUEiEjd4Bty9Est90G6Oo45_BVZ0hRfE_OHQV3NCVGOKdtndMhN6ReAWd5SJaCBUXascrxOJBE/pubhtml


----------



## RedCard (Apr 27, 2019)

Damn... That one team from New York pays $5,700??? Ouch.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 27, 2019)

For the teams with lower costs, I'd like to see what they charge their non-DA teams compared to the rest.


----------

